# Dt swiss Spec XRR SL Ti Starrgabel



## Farodin (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

da Pace ja nun von DT Swiss regiert wird und ich auf der Suche nach einer Pace RC31 C-Type war,bin ich über die neue DT Version der Gabel gestolpert.

http://www.pace-racing.co.uk/product.asp?catID=2&subcat=492

Ist diese Gabel überhaupt schon zu bekommen? Und wenn ja wo kann man sie kaufen und was soll sie kosten? 

Oder solte ich besser auf eine Pace RC31 Gabel setzten?

Da ein Freund so begeistert von seiner Starrgabel ist möchte ich das vielleicht auch einmal austesten..

Könntet ihr mir bei der Gelegenheit auch gerade sagen was man von den Starrgabeln von Carbotech halten soll,taugen die etwas? 
Es wäre ja eine günstige Alternative zu der Pace/DT. 
Hier zu sehen:
(http://www.bikecorner24.de/starrgabel-c-74_113.html?osCsid=0d4c54bd753dd0fc58c6b94525d34d31) 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## ringo667 (27. Januar 2008)

Die Carbotech sind sehr gut verarbeitet, allerdings machen se optisch nicht ganz soviel her wie die Pace.
Eine echte alternative zur Pace, wenn man keinen zu großen Wert auf die Optik legt.
Von der Funktionalität ebenbürtig und
das Gewicht ist auch fast gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (18. März 2008)

Threadleiche aber egal. Weiß jetzt schon jemand einen Preis für Deutschland?


----------



## brösmeli (18. März 2008)

Hallo

Bin aus der Schweiz und habe beim Schweizer Vertrieb nachgeschaut, dort kostet sie 600 Schweizer Franken. Bei einem Euro-Sfr-Kurs von ca. 1.58 wird sie in Deutschland ca. 380 Euro kosten.


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2008)

Danke für die Info Hast Du einen genauen Termin, wann sie erhältlich sein wird?


----------



## singlestoph (19. März 2008)

määääz steht im katalog, wasimmerdasheisst

s


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2008)

Alles klar. Man dankt.


----------



## Farodin (21. März 2008)

Moin, ich habe sie in der Zwischenzeit in einem Rose Komplettbike gefunden, daher müsste sie dort bestimmt auch einzeln zu kaufen sein... ein Anruf würde somit  Klarheit schaffen.


----------



## crossmäxer (21. März 2008)

bissl ot aber:

150â¬ und dÃ¼rfte nichtmal soviel anders sein als die pace / dt
http://www.leichtkraft.com/gabeln2.html

korrigiert mich, wenn die gabel nix taugt oder anders ist.
grÃ¼Ãe ben


----------



## olli (21. März 2008)

crossmäxer schrieb:


> bissl ot aber:
> 
> 150 und dürfte nichtmal soviel anders sein als die pace / dt
> http://www.leichtkraft.com/gabeln2.html
> ...


Dürfte die Carbotech sein.
Ich habe auf meiner Carbotech 2007 ca. 5.000 km Straße & Forstwege und ca. 500 km Gelände ohne Probleme gefahren und sie ist erstaunlich komfortabel und biegt sich beim Bemsen dennoch nicht so stark nach hinten wie andere (Kinesis Alu) Gabeln. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und habe sie nun in meinem GT, diesmal sogar in Verbindung mit einem Carbon-Syntace Lenker. Perfekter Komfort! gerade kleine Vibrationen werden super gefiltert, mit dem rad hatte ich keine tauben Hände mehr.  Wer nicht ständig im groben Gelände mit Stufen, Wurzeltrails und ruppigen Abfahrten unterwegs ist sollte sie mal testen.


----------



## Der Yeti (22. März 2008)

Farodin schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe sie in der Zwischenzeit in einem Rose Komplettbike gefunden, daher müsste sie dort bestimmt auch einzeln zu kaufen sein... ein Anruf würde somit  Klarheit schaffen.



Eben genau deswegen bin ich darauf gekommen. Vorrätig hat Rose Sie nicht, ich war vor Ort. Das Bike mit der Gabel haben sie auch nicht da stehen.
Der Aufpreisliste nach zu urteilen müsste die gabel 399  kosten. 

PS: Man kann nicht Carbotech mit DT vergleichen, weil man alleine für den Namen schon draufzahlt, und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (22. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Eben genau deswegen bin ich darauf gekommen. Vorrätig hat Rose Sie nicht, ich war vor Ort. Das Bike mit der Gabel haben sie auch nicht da stehen.
> Der Aufpreisliste nach zu urteilen müsste die gabel 399  kosten.
> 
> PS: Man kann nicht Carbotech mit DT vergleichen, weil man alleine für den Namen schon draufzahlt, und das nicht zu knapp.



sachmal, wieso willste denn unbedingt für den namen draufzahlen?


----------



## singlestoph (22. März 2008)

- produktion früher in england heute in der schweiz nicht in china, das muss zwar nichts über qualität aussagen sagt aber was über energieverbrauch, umweltvorschriften, mitarbeiterschutz, elend lange transportwege ..... also nur ethische und philosophische probleme

- die carbotech scheint weniger zu dämpfen als die dt

....

den namen bezahlt man vielleicht auch

aber wenn die gabel mal auseinanderbricht gibts die firma mit dem namen auch noch ....


----------



## olli (22. März 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> - produktion früher in england heute in der schweiz nicht in china, das muss zwar nichts über qualität aussagen sagt aber was über energieverbrauch, umweltvorschriften, mitarbeiterschutz, elend lange transportwege ..... also nur ethische und philosophische probleme
> 
> - die carbotech scheint weniger zu dämpfen als die dt
> 
> ...


Gibt es PACE noch?
Ich dachte die heissen jetzt DT? 
Übernimmt DT die Garantieabwicklung für die alten PACE Sachen?


----------



## singlestoph (22. März 2008)

dt hat pace gekauft

und die produktion in die schweiz verlagert

pace kriegt dafür den vertrieb für GB

so hab ich das gelesen

garantieforderungen an pace hat auch pace zu erlededigen (wurde mir gesagt)

...



ich vermute dass alles was in der schweiz bei DT gefertigt wird auch mit DT beschriftet ist

nicht so wie die Messeausstellungsstücke (da waren noch mit beschriftete Pace Ausfallenden dran)


----------



## Honkthehorn (20. November 2008)

Bin eben bei der Suche nach Starrgabeln über diesen Thread gestolpert. Ich finde zumindest über die gängige Googlesuche nichts über diese DTSwiss Gabel im Internet.
Ich weiß der Thread ist alt..... aber die Gabel geil.

Hat jemand nen Link oder gibts die noch immer nicht?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Felixxx (20. November 2008)

Ist auch von der DT Swiss homepage verschwunden - vielleicht gestorben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. November 2008)

die Pace RC 31 C-Type gibts noch zu kaufen:
http://www.bikecorner24.de/pace-rc31-ctype-carbontitan-mtb-starrgabel-420mm-p-432.html


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2008)

dt swiss is nicht verstorben aber das hast du ja selbst gemerkt

das gabelprojekt ist tatsächlich verstorben 

scheinbar haben die versuche mit den gabeln die sie hatten nicht das erhoffte resultat gebracht
so ähnlich hab ich das auf der oirobeik erzählt bekommen


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2008)

andere möglichkeit pace kaufen und hoffen ....

ich hab mal eine zurückgeschickt nach england, weil für garantie ist pace england zuständig, hab seit bald einem jahr nix mehr gehört .....


----------



## zingel (20. November 2008)

wo ist sie denn kaputt?


----------



## Honkthehorn (21. November 2008)

Schade drum finde ich.
Die Pace hat halt ne "etwas zu glitzernde" Gabelkrone für ein komplett schwarzes Bike. Da hätte die DT Swiss perfekt gepasst.

Danke für die Info, Jungs!


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2008)

hak da nochmal nach... die vom kumpel war auch ewig verschollen. war in kleiner defekt an der daempfung. als  er dann stress gemacht hat, wollten sie ihm schon ne neue schicken... aber dann sit sie doch wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Lateralus (21. November 2008)

Gibts eigentlich ne Carbon-Starr-Gabel mit PM-Discaufnahme?


----------



## Sahnie (21. November 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ne Carbon-Starr-Gabel mit PM-Discaufnahme?



Ja, Merida-Centurion.


----------



## Felixxx (21. November 2008)

Gerade bei bike-mailorder entdeckt:





White Brothers Rock Solid Rigid.
In 425, 445 oder für die 29er in 465mm, unter 800g, Euro 229,--

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ne Carbon-Starr-Gabel mit PM-Discaufnahme?



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k276/a11669/carbon-mtb-gabel-disc-only.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honkthehorn (28. November 2008)

Ich hab DTSwiss wegen der Starrgabel mal angeschrieben. Hier die Antwort:

Sehr geehrter Herr......., 
bei der Federgabel handelt es sich um dass von DT SWISS für 2008 geplante Modell "XRR".
Leider wurde diese Starrgabel bisher nicht in Serie produziert. Auch für 2009 gibt es noch keine Auskünfte darüber, ob diese Gabel produziert wird.

Erkundigen Sie sich gerne im nächsten Jahr noch einmal danach. Eventuell gibt es bis dahin schon Neuigkeiten.

Also wohl dann die White Brothers!​


----------



## singlestoph (29. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> wo ist sie denn kaputt?




nicht sichtbar

hat irgendwelche lustigen geräusche in der krone ....

es war die 29er stargabel (RC29), die schien mir steifer zu sein als die RC31 die ich habe (bis jetzt bei r gabeln keine probleme) 

ich denke die haben da ein steiferes rohr verbaut oder einen weniger flexiblen kleber verwendet um die rohre auf die brücke zu kleben (in der brücke stecken stahl oder titanrohre auf die die carbonrohre geklebt wurden ....)


ich schreib mal nach GB


----------

